# What does Natty Mean?



## The_Salmon (Jun 22, 2010)

Being a newbie i'm not 'down with the lingo' yet...........


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Beta (except me)


----------



## The_Salmon (Jun 22, 2010)

?????


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

It means a bum virgin mate.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

It means you don't take steroids etc, natural.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Means "natural"


----------



## The_Salmon (Jun 22, 2010)

cheers lads - seems so ****ing obvious now !


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Same when someone says like natty peanut butter.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Same when someone says like natty peanut butter.


on that note - does this class as Natty peanut butter?

http://www.abelandcole.co.uk/smooth-peanut-butter-whole-earth-340g

its the healthiest stuff they sell in my local shops haha!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> on that note - does this class as Natty peanut butter?
> 
> http://www.abelandcole.co.uk/smooth-peanut-butter-whole-earth-340g
> 
> its the healthiest stuff they sell in my local shops haha!


Looks fine to me taking a look at the nutritional info on it.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Looks fine to me taking a look at the nutritional info on it.


Cheers

I thought so - never know though, always best to get a second opinion


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> on that note - does this class as Natty peanut butter?
> 
> http://www.abelandcole.co.uk/smooth-peanut-butter-whole-earth-340g
> 
> its the healthiest stuff they sell in my local shops haha!


as kieran said check the nutrion info on it, but tbh with my pb i buy crunchy :thumb: ft smooth!


----------

